# Well it looks like I have no choice....



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

I have to find a home for my three girls. I am heartbroken but have no choice. If anyone knows of a loving home for three dumbo girls about 6 months old I would really appreciate it. My soon-to-be ex-husband wants the cage but everything else (toys, bedding, food, treats) will go with them. I am in Southern Ontario within driving distance of Toronto and will deliver them. Please do not berate me for this decision....it has been and extremely difficult and painful one to make that is complicated by circumstances beyond my control. I'd appreciate emails or PMs if anyone is interested. Will send pics soon...no time to post right now sorry. TIAW


----------

